# problem compiling and installing gentoo kernel 2.6.18

## kunalagon

I have this problem while I am tryng to compile and install  gentoo kernel:

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-rme32.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-rme96.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-via82xx.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/trident/snd-trident-synth.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/vx222/snd-vx222.ko

  INSTALL sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko

  INSTALL sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.18-gentooKunalagon; fi

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.18-gentoo

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Creating base_layout cpio archive...

*         >> Creating auxilary cpio archive...

*         >> Creating busybox cpio archive...

*         >> Creating insmod cpio archive...

*         >> Creating modules cpio archive...

* initramfs: >> Searching for modules...

* Warning :: 3w-9xxx.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: 3w-xxxx.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: BusLogic.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: DAC960.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: NCR53c406a.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: aacraid.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: advansys.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: aha152x.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: aha1542.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: aha1740.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ahci.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: aic79xx.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: aic7xxx.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: aic7xxx_old.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ata_piix.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ataraid.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: atp870u.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: cciss.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: cpqarray.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: dc395x.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: dm-bbr.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: dm-mirror.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: dm-mod.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: dm-snapshot.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: dmx3191d.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ds.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: dtc.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ehci-hcd.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ext2.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ext3.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: fdomain.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: firmware_class.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: gdth.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: hid.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: hptraid.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: i82365.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ide-cs.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ieee1394.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: imm.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: in2000.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: initio.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ips.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: jfs.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: lpfc.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: megaraid_mbox.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: megaraid_mm.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: megaraid_sas.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: mptbase.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: mptfc.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: mptscsih.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: mptspi.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ncr53c8xx.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: nfs.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ohci-hcd.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ohci1394.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: pas16.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: pci2000.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: pci2220i.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: pcmcia_core.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: pdc_adma.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: pdcraid.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: psi240i.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: qla1280.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: qlogicfas.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: qlogicfc.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: qlogicisp.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: raid0.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: raid1.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: raid10.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: raid5.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: raid6.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: reiserfs.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_mv.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_nv.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_promise.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_qstor.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_sil.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_sil24.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_sis.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_svw.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_sx4.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_uli.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_via.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sata_vsc.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sbp2.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: scsi_transport_fc.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sd_mod.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: seagate.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sg.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sim710.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sl811-hcd.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sr_mod.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sx8.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sym53c416.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: sym53c8xx.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: t128.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: u14-34f.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: uhci.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: uhci-hcd.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: ultrastor.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: usb-ohci.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: usb-storage.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: usbhid.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: wd7000.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: xfs.ko not found; skipping...

* Warning :: yenta_socket.ko not found; skipping...

* Merging

*     initramfs-base-layout.cpio.gz

*     initramfs-aux.cpio.gz

*     initramfs-busybox-1.1.3+gentoo.cpio.gz

*     initramfs-insmod-0.9.15-pre4.cpio.gz

*     initramfs-modules-2.6.18-gentoo.cpio.gz

*

* Adding kernel to /boot/grub/grub.conf...

* GRUB: Definition found, not duplicating.

*

* Kernel compiled successfully!

*

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     real_root=/dev/$ROOT

*

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

*

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file. Otherwise;

* substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are

* not planning to use the initrd...

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* add "vga=791 splash=silent" if you use a bootsplash framebuffer

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

*

* Make sure you have the latest genkernel before reporting bugs.

localhost linux-2.6.18-gentoo #                                                           

I was tryng to install using genkernel...

----------

## kfiaciarka

can't you use manual metod to compile kernel?  Is then the same error?

----------

